# Cm7 Support For Droid3Bootstrap / Rommanager



## Hashcode

Today, I put up a new build of CM7 which supports both Safestrap and Droid3Bootstrap.

And if you're a RomManager user, you can download the nightlies from there.

So pick your Bootstrap of choice and check it out.


----------



## Yonnor

Thank you sir.







All your hard work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nu2droid

Question.
I downloaded rom manager and when I tried to go to download rom, it says I must install the recovery.

My question... I am using the safestrap with the steel DROID rom right now, if I do the recovery in rm, will it screw things up?
Would I just have to re-install safestrap again?


----------



## nu2droid

Nevermind. Question answered in another forum.


----------



## xvolcomx675

Im about to download cyanogenmod 7.2.0 RC2 for my Droid 3, is there stuff that doesn't work when its installed?


----------



## Hashcode

xvolcomx675 said:


> Im about to download cyanogenmod 7.2.0 RC2 for my Droid 3, is there stuff that doesn't work when its installed?


- Camera is a rough spot currently. You can use Camera360 from the market for ok results. And no camcorder.
- Audio will occassionally drop after a phone call, this is being looked into. But you can fix by going to Settings -> Sound -> Volume and dragging the "media" slider down and back up.


----------



## EricErK

nu2droid said:


> Nevermind. Question answered in another forum.


Link?


----------



## 93fuelslut

Hang on wait, I just saw a video that the fellas of cm7 posted saying they got cm7 to d3 but when booted the d3 does nothing... not even make a call...

So is there now a cm7 for d3?


----------



## Yonnor

93fuelslut said:


> Hang on wait, I just saw a video that the fellas of cm7 posted saying they got cm7 to d3 but when booted the d3 does nothing... not even make a call...
> 
> So is there now a cm7 for d3?


This is a version of CM7 that Hashcode developed, and it does work very well with the D3, only a few features don't work, but all essential features work.


----------



## Hashcode

93fuelslut said:


> Hang on wait, I just saw a video that the fellas of cm7 posted saying they got cm7 to d3 but when booted the d3 does nothing... not even make a call...
> 
> So is there now a cm7 for d3?


Do you have a link for the video?


----------



## 93fuelslut

l dig around on YouTube... I also got a notification saying "su binary outdated "....then su said if I wanted to accept or denie as usual.... but said if u didn't manually do this or don't know what it is then probably a good idea to deny it.........what is that?


----------



## nickparsell

ok, i just rooted my droid and downloaded ROM Manager and then i clicked the "flash clockwork mod recovery" and then tried to download the cm7.2 rom but it didnt do anything. i take it i am doing it way wrong (i am a noob).

so could anyone help me out on how to use this and download it? quick tutorial or link please?

thanks


----------



## nickparsell

currently 2.3.4 gingerbread


----------



## Hashcode

nickparsell said:


> currently 2.3.4 gingerbread


Can you confirm that you can "reboot recovery?" I wonder if the hijack isn't installed correctly.


----------



## nickparsell

yes i just went into that mode for the first time. it rebooted. i honestly do not know what it does? so what should i do next to get out of it or get the cm7?


----------



## Hashcode

I know I may be asking some rediculous questions, but I'm making sure we're both on the same page:
- You have Droid3Bootstrap installed
- You've clicked "Bootstrap Recovery" inside the Droid3Bootstrap app
- Then "Reboot Recovery" and managed to get into ClockworkMod Recovery 5.0.2.6
- From there you would flash the CM7 ROM as normal by following these (generic) instructions for how to Flash ROMs in ClockworkMod:
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-clockworkmod-recovery-and-how-to-use-it-on-android-complete-guide/


----------



## nickparsell

no.. but that may have just gave me the proper instructions to do it^^ when you say managed to get into clockworkmod recovery what do you mean? like just clicking it and flashing it?


----------



## nickparsell

nevermind on the second part. i get what you mean


----------



## nickparsell

can you provide me a link to download the latest cm7 zip file


----------



## Hashcode

Heh,

I could be snide and say "go to the Develpoment forum!" (it's in the first post of the CM7 thread). But here's the downloads link on my blog:
http://www.hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/p/android-downloads.html

The CM7 stuff is towards the bottom.


----------



## nickparsell

sorry man! i am new. but i heard about how awesome this cyanogen mod is and i really want it!!! need to figure everything out


----------

